# My Collection so far (Pic Heavy)



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 12, 2006)

This took FOREVER.  But this is my collection so far, it's tiny compared to others, but it's still growing.  





Fix+
Oil Control Lotion
Matte Creme
Select Moisturecover in NC45 and NW45
Studio Finish SPF35 in NW35
Water Based Mixing Medium
Duo Lash Adhesive




Hyperreal Foundation in Bronze Reflections
Studio Fix Fluid NW45
Studio Fix NW45
Blot Powder
Select Sheer Pressed Powder NW43
Select Tint NW45




From the very top, going clockwise:
Coppertone
Raizin
Lovecrush
Trace Gold
Sunbasque




Green/Blue Pallette
From Top Left:
Bitter, Lime, Swimming, Sprout, Humid, Overgrown, Velvet Moss, Femme Noir, Aquadisiac, Steamy, Blue Absinthe, Freshwater, Electric Eel, Deep Truth, Blu-Noir




Pink/Purple Pallette
From Top Left:
Motif, Pink Venus, Swish, Expensive Pink, Sushi Flower, Slip Pink, Lavender Sky, Stars N Rockets, Creme De Violet, Stomp, Hepcat, Iris Print, Plum, Parfait Amor, Trax




Neutral Pallette, from Top Left
Naked Lunch, All That Glitters, Era, Woodwinked, Mulch, Brun, Folie, Sensualize, Print, Anti-Establishment, Electra




First Quad, From Top Left:
Mythology, Goldmine, Gorgeous Gold, Amber Lights
2nd Quad:
Chrome Yellow, Coral, Red Brick, Coppering
Holiday Pallette Warm:
Blurr, Buff de Buff, Tendermetal, Cranberry, A Bluer Blue, Embark
Carbon Eyeshadow and Black Tied is NP because I broke it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pigments from far left:
Vanilla, Goldenaire, Old Gold, Golden Olive, Ruby Red, Copper Sparkle, Grape, Fuschia, Bright Fuschia, Pink Opal, Teal (NP)




Assorted Liners/Bases
Boot Black/Leather liquid liners
Fresh Cement, Sea Me, Gentle Lentil, Corn shadesticks
Non-Conformist, Blue Peep, Black Track fluidlines
Pro Lash in Coal Black
Pro Long Lash in Pitchblack
Mascara X in Black
Engraved/Stubborn Brown Powerpoints
Tan Ray Paint (Time for a new one)
Canton Candy Paint
Shell CCB




From Top Left
Midimauve, Culturebloom (survived the washing machine!), Jest, Teddy Babe, Poppy Hop, Lustering, Coral Co-Ordinate, Polished Up, Velvet Teddy, Lame, Sophisto (NP)




Lipglasses, from Top left
Acrylicka Lacquer, Flashmode Lustreglass, Dejarose lg, Instant Gold lg, Uberpeach CG, Show Coral CG, Mini LGs from Holiday Temptations: Darjeeling, Enchantress, Spirited, Lychee Luxe, Moonstone, Of Corset!, Viva Glam V, Fancy That!, Venetian lustreglass, Lu Be Lu lip gelee, Slicked Pink lip gelee (NP)




Other Lip Products:
Embellish Glitz Gloss, the remaining amount of my Clear Lipglass, Half Red lipliner, Smoothberry Cremestick, Softwood cremestick, Spice lip pencil, Cork lip pencil




Brushes, I need more!
275, 217, 224, 242, 239, 266, 266SE, 219SE, 316SE, 239SE, 219SE, 129SE




And finally everything packed away into my Sephora Metro Traincase!


----------



## blueglitter (May 12, 2006)

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## user3 (May 12, 2006)

Great e/s collection!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 13, 2006)

I like ur collections good products i need to get a makeup suitcase my mac is in boxes


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

You've got some great stuff there!


----------



## allan_willb (May 15, 2006)

dont u love that case!I have to same one!I think im gonna need another one soon!Aiiiiii!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 15, 2006)

I do too! I dont like to have things stacked on top of each other because then it's a mess sorting through them to find things, so I'm gonna probably get another one by this summer, because all those new collections are gonna take up soooo much room.


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow..I can't wait until my collection gets this large..We have all the same blushes too. lol but i am way behind in the lip stuff..and a palette behind in the eye stuff..

you picked great colors too..hot stuff. keep itcoming


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 14, 2006)

love you're eyeshadows! great collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 18, 2006)

very nice


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow, nice.


----------

